# New Ariens owner here looking for some info



## Ssully262 (Mar 8, 2018)

Hi everyone! I've been looking for a "new" used blower to replace my '83 Craftsmen single stage. I was looking in the low rent district of blower sales and was finding more headaches than helpful leads. So I threw caution to the wind and upped my budget slightly beyond what I wanted to spend. And I think that was the best decision I've made yet.
This morning after a few weeks of looking and a lot of scrounging for extra cash I took home my new toy. An Ariens 910995 7hp 24" cut. This machine is gorgeous, all original paint and the original 7hp Tecumseh engine. When I met him we looked it over then he walked me through using it. He had me put my hand on the engine first to see that it was stone dead cold. It started on the first pull! He walked me through how to engage the auger and then we tested it. It shredded a block of ice at the end of the driveway faster and with less effort than any blower I've ever seen. This machine is amazing and I can't wait to put it into action! I just need to pick up some sheer pins first. My '83 Craftsmen has a chain driven auger so sheer pins have never been a thing in my garage lol
Onto the looking for info part. Like I said it's a model: 910995, the serial number is hard to make out but I believe it's 030336, and as I said it's a 7hp 24". I'm looking for when it was made and a good place to find an owners\parts manual for it and any good places to get parts when needed. Also does anyone know if they make an electric start for this model? And of course any other tips or tricks anyone has! And thank you in advance!

I'll attach some pictures please excuse my disaster of a garage.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I don't want to pop your bubble but that's been painted. No way it's in that nice a shape after all these years. If you look close at the ID tag you'll see where it was masked off. That tag goes over the paint from the factory.

Doesn't really matter, it's in really good shape and I'd be happy to find one in that condition. Scot should have a manual for it : https://scotlawrence.github.io/ariens/index.html

.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

i agree its been painted including the handle bars


----------



## Ssully262 (Mar 8, 2018)

The bars I knew are painted. And he touched up where it says sno-thro but I had thought the rest was original. I'll get better pictures tomorrow when I roll it back outside.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

That ID number is for the blower part : 910995 - 24" Sno-Thro attachment - (1970 - 1971 - 1972 - 1973) By the serial number the front is a 1970.

Does it still have the ID tag on the back of the body below the engine ??

I like using parts radar for looking up parts and diagrams and then use the part number to check with searspartsdirect, partstree, jackssmallengines, Ariens dealers, Ebay, Amazon, ... just a matter of how fast I need it, who has it and what it's going to cost.

https://partsradar.partsmartweb.com...=Empartweb&LoginID=65014471&LoginPWD=dealers&

.


----------



## Ssully262 (Mar 8, 2018)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> I don't want to pop your bubble but that's been painted. No way it's in that nice a shape after all these years. If you look close at the ID tag you'll see where it was masked off. That tag goes over the paint from the factory.
> 
> Doesn't really matter, it's in really good shape and I'd be happy to find one in that condition. Scot should have a manual for it : https://scotlawrence.github.io/ariens/index.html
> 
> .


Thanks for the link Kiss that's awesome I'll have to sit down later after my kids are asleep and look it all over.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

That has been painted to post 1980 colors.....looks good and well kept. Worth about $250 max IMHO. they last forever if maintained.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Sully, nice find! 
Your Ariens is about 1971..maybe plus or minus a year.
Looks like tag is still at the rear of the machine..post any numbers you find there, that will help determine the year.

As has already been mentioned, the handlebars and name plate have been painted black by a previous owner..not a big deal. They probaly did it to match the black engine, which is not original to the machine..looks like an early 80's Tecumseh probably. Also not a big deal. Many machines of this vintage are on their 2nd engine, and personally I would rather have a 80's Tecumseh than a brand new Predator. It looks like a fine machine!

Scot


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Above is the Scot I was referring to who runs the Ariens site.

People like me may pick at it a bit, I didn't notice the engine when I wen't through the photos and it's obvious it's a later year but we could pick on any machine. Newer engine, lower hours and it'll last you longer so unless you are a collector that's a good thing.

The reason people like them is they are a tank and will eat a lot of snow. Down the road you might want to consider adding some snow tires and doing an impeller mod if you run into much slush in your area.

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/mtd-snowblowers/83889-mtd-impeller-mod.html

.


----------



## Ssully262 (Mar 8, 2018)

sscotsman said:


> Welcome to the forum Sully, nice find! /forum/images/smilies/smile.gif
> Your Ariens is about 1971..maybe plus or minus a year.
> Looks like tag is still at the rear of the machine..post any numbers you find there, that will help determine the year.
> 
> ...


Thanks Scott I'm looking forward to playing with it and I agree with the predator comment. I'd probably search out an older engine before I bought a predator if this one died. And your website is amazing! I'm gonna comb through it tonight after my kids go to sleep.


----------



## Ssully262 (Mar 8, 2018)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Above is the Scot I was referring to who runs the Ariens site.
> 
> People like me may pick at it a bit, I didn't notice the engine when I wen't through the photos and it's obvious it's a later year but we could pick on any machine. Newer engine, lower hours and it'll last you longer so unless you are a collector that's a good thing.
> 
> ...


I've seen people mention modding their impeller. I'll look into it since we do get a fair amount of wet snow\slush in southern New England


----------



## Ssully262 (Mar 8, 2018)

cranman said:


> That has been painted to post 1980 colors.....looks good and well kept. Worth about $250 max IMHO. they last forever if maintained.


The guy was asking $400 I talked him down to $300. And as far as I can see it's in excellent shape. Original or not the engine started on the first pull, all the shaft bearings are nice and tight. The auger spins without any banging or grinding from the front gearbox. The tires have a little dry rot to them so I'll probably replace them next year with something with a little more aggressive tread but other than that from what I've seen it's great. I'm not an expert by any means but I feel I got a good deal on it.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

The best snowblower in the world is the one you like and works for you. :icon-dancingparty:


----------



## Ssully262 (Mar 8, 2018)

Scott I found numbers for the serial all I can see is 0_0* 762. The first zero and the 762 I'm positive on. The second digit I can't see at all except that you can tell it's rounded on top. And the third still has some crap over it so it's tricky to decipher. I could be a 9, it may also be another 0 I'm just not sure. I'll attach pictures if they get too compressed let me know and I can email them to you if you'd like. The model# I can see 910 __5. In order to get a better view of everything I'd have to pull the engine off and I'm not sure I have the time for that this weekend. Let me know if any of this helps identify a year thanks.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

Ssully262 said:


> The guy was asking $400 I talked him down to $300. And as far as I can see it's in excellent shape. Original or not the engine started on the first pull, all the shaft bearings are nice and tight. The auger spins without any banging or grinding from the front gearbox. The tires have a little dry rot to them so I'll probably replace them next year with something with a little more aggressive tread but other than that from what I've seen it's great. I'm not an expert by any means but I feel I got a good deal on it.


Not an unreasonable price for a snowblower that can last your lifetime!


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Sully, thanks for the photos!

Model 910xx5
Serial 000762

*That would be a 1971 model 910965*, with serial 000762.
the model 910965 originally had a 5hp engine on it, you now have an upgraded early 80's 7hp.

https://scotlawrence.github.io/ariens/Page5.html

910965 was made in 1971 and 1972, but with your low serial number, yours is 90% likely to be a 1971.

Owners manual, dated 1971:
http://apache.ariens.com/manuals/STOI-71.pdf

Parts and repair manual:
http://apache.ariens.com/manuals/00013600.pdf

Scot


----------



## Ssully262 (Mar 8, 2018)

Thanks Scot! This is some awesome info I really appreciate it. We're supposed to get some snow Tuesday or Wednesday so hopefully I'll get to try it out. I'm gonna pull it out of the garage in a little bit to take some better pictures. Thank you for your help. I look forward to hanging out around here and sharing all the fun I have with my new blower!


----------

